# Hb1Ac



## Emma (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey, this is my first thread yay !
Been on the pump for 2 years.... love it....but when I was first put on it they said my Hb1Ac would improve but all it has seem to do is go up its not that bad though sitting at 8.2! But just wondering if anyone else has had the same problem?? 
Thanks


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Emma, welcome  I am not on the pump, but I wonder if you have less swings on the pump and less hypos which has caused the increase in your A1c?


----------



## Admin (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome Emma! I am just 2 months on the pump and whilst always being the advocate of it, before getting one I am completely unimpressed so far! What are your day to day readings like? Does your basal need upping?


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Emma,

I'm not on the pump but my HbA1c has always sat at around that. My last one was exactly the same as yours. I'm going for a pump soon as well.

Tom


----------



## Mand (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome Emma. My son started on a pump in July 09. We are awaiting the results from his first hba1c since pumping.


----------



## bev (Jan 7, 2010)

Alex went onto a pump in August - his hba1c was an awful 9.6 - it is now 8.

I know this is still too high - but we are working on it and MDI was not suitable for him as we put as much effort (if not more) into dealing with the high's and low's as we do on the pump but saw no results for all our hard work.

It sounds like you may need to start again from scratch and look at what your levels are telling you. (no criticism intended) - sometimes we get 'blinded' by what is staring us in the face and i think we all get 'used' to seeing levels as ok - when in fact they are out of range etc..

If you want to post a couple of days readings on here i feel sure that there may be some tweaking to be done (Adrienne is the person to do this) - the pump is extra work but the rewards are priceless.Bev


----------



## Emma (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey
Thanks everyone, well yeah personally I think I have gotten to much in the way of thinking yes 8/9 is ok when really my target is set at 5-7.  Really need to see my nurse though just to go through things again from the start! Thanks for all advice...pump is alot of hard work would just like to see improvements in my results!


----------

